# Solo piraya



## Moondemon

I got this fish at the end of July '08 at 3'' and he now measures 8''. He's been living by himself for the past 2 months. I originally had 5 pirayas, but after this fish killed two, i sold the other ones and kept him solo. He's the first pygo i've kept solo.. Very active and hard to photograph.

View attachment 177546


View attachment 177547


View attachment 177548


View attachment 177549


View attachment 177551


View attachment 177552


----------



## xufury

nice!







but should give him some more friend.


----------



## Moondemon

xufury said:


> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but should give him some more friend.


He's too agressive... and i wish to give him all the chances to become a monster.


----------



## Yanfloist

My GOd..that's one beautiful piraya, great coloration at that size. I need to get myself one as well!! Yeah, I agree..leave it in there by itself so that you'll get a HUge and Flawless piraya in the future.


----------



## huck

that is one of the best looking I have seen Awsome colours


----------



## lo4life

That is one of the best piraya i have ever saw.


----------



## Moondemon

Thanks guys !

He gets a very good diet, many water changes and ample filtration.


----------



## Guest

Completely worth keeping solo IMO, Very Nice


----------



## nameless

awesome coloration...


----------



## FEEFA

Beautiful Piraya MD I also love it's tank


----------



## Quido

Nice piraya and tank! can u get me a closeup of ur gravel? Looks really good! Maybe a nice idea for my new tank!


----------



## Moondemon

Quido said:


> Nice piraya and tank! can u get me a closeup of ur gravel? Looks really good! Maybe a nice idea for my new tank!


This is the gravel i got for this tank : http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquati...=01126490010101
I ordered it online and it was supposed to be black... but it turned out to be more grey. I had a few buckets of black tahitian moon sand and i added it to give a darker look to the substrate. I was pissed at first, but now think it looks ok.

View attachment 177554


----------



## primetime3wise

as has been said, great looking piraya. i think you have "frankenstein" in the back of your mind, hehehe.


----------



## baliztik terror

beautiful fish man, one of my favorites on this site. What kind of wood is that? I've been looking for it all over and can't find it.


----------



## Moondemon

Thanks for the nice comments guys !



primetime3wise said:


> What kind of wood is that?


I don't have a clue on how to call it...
It's basically a piece of wood screwded to a plate...


----------



## Lifer374

I'd keep him just the way he is.

there is no way I would gamble keeping a piraya that nice with other pygos.


----------



## khmerboiRED

beautiful colors! What are you feeding him?


----------



## Moondemon

khmerboiRED said:


> beautiful colors! What are you feeding him?


Hikari cichlid gold pellets, shrimps, tilapia.


----------



## Murphy18

Beautiful fish, loving those colours, loks very well taken care of


----------



## D.D.Denham

What a stunner!!







...and he's got a massive tail fin, it would be a shame to see that fin nipped up if you put in other P's. Keep that sucker solo and keep doing what you're doing - he is showpiece mint quality!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Beautiful fish I think it's Wonkas Piraya's twin they look identical and both have that stunning yellow.Very very nice!!!


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom

very impressive fish! Beautiful tank, decor and fish. What's the fish's diet? Love that long anal fin!
Al


----------



## Lifer374

What is his temperament? Being by himself in a pretty bare tank makes me curious? You said he is hard to photograph...wondering if he's very skittish?

If I ever get a pygo again, it will most likely be just like this.


----------



## Moondemon

Tango374 said:


> very impressive fish! Beautiful tank, decor and fish. What's the fish's diet? Love that long anal fin!
> Al


Pellets, shrimps and tilapia.


----------



## Piranha_man

That's some of the nicest coloration on a piraya I've ever seen!


----------



## robert69

That is the best looking fish I believe I have ever seen!


----------



## shoal king

he looks absolutly awesome... would look even better with 3 or more with him. 
can't wait to setup my piraya tank again.


----------



## Moondemon

Some very kind words; thank you !



shoal king said:


> would look even better with 3 or more with him.


I don't think i'll try that.


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro

Has an extraordinary color

Why don 't release


----------



## shoal king

Moondemon said:


> would look even better with 3 or more with him.


I don't think i'll try that.
[/quote]

ya he looks to good to mix with others... can't wait to see how big he gets in a few years


----------



## Moondemon

shoal king said:


> would look even better with 3 or more with him.


I don't think i'll try that.
[/quote]

ya he looks to good to mix with others... can't wait to see how big he gets in a few years








[/quote]

yeah, there's that and the fact that he's too agressive to be mixed with other pygos..


----------



## white_blue_grey

WoW, amazing color, what do u feed him?~~


----------



## Dawgz

that piraya has some REALLY good colors


----------



## sprfunk

Simply stunning.


----------



## Malawi-

Thats a beautiful piranha. What size tank?


----------



## Moondemon

Thanks guys !

He lives in a 120 gallon tank.


----------



## Buckman

awesome P man, i love the way you have your tank set up. i can't wait to see how big he'll get


----------



## nero1

I am at a loss of words here. This is just a stunning Piraya.







Great job Moon.


----------



## smallmouth

WOW awsome fish dude


----------



## Piro

Beautiful fish, beautifull color, beautiful shape... need I say more..

What is your PH & KH? (waterparameters)


----------



## Plum

Every time I see the pictures of this piraya my jaw drops. The others that you sold were the same thing - just beautiful.

Quite the growth rate also!


----------



## Trigga

oh my god that thing is beautiful


----------



## Moondemon

Thanks everyone !!



Piro said:


> Beautiful fish, beautifull color, beautiful shape... need I say more..
> 
> What is your PH & KH? (waterparameters)


PH is 7.4 and i don't check my water for KH (and i don't have that test kit)


----------



## Piro

Moondemon said:


> Beautiful fish, beautifull color, beautiful shape... need I say more..
> 
> What is your PH & KH? (waterparameters)


PH is 7.4 and i don't check my water for KH (and i don't have that test kit)
[/quote]

okey thanks.. I hope it grows out like 'Frankenstein'







Good luck!


----------



## Moondemon

Little update.. I've added a few plastic plants in the tank (yeah.. plastic...i'm keeping a very dimmed lighting on this tank, so real plants would have a hard time living there).


----------



## primetime3wise

cool vid, i really like your setup w/ the black background.


----------



## Eating Machine

After having ran off two of his tankmates, and killed the other two, he deserves to rule over his water domain!

Great looking fish. Very nice flames/colors.

Piraya RULE!


----------



## leg89

haha its funny to see how some people don't read a thread before posting questions...

Must agree with others, a real nice looking piraya! what do you use as a cam? do yo have a reflex? because with the fish you have, it would certainly be a good purchase. that being said, having seen your other pictures, i bet you have one.

like the fake plants (though im a fan of planted pygo tanks), it gives a more natural aspect and as you said, best thing to put in there with low lights.

also wondering if your gonna put some more ps in there. also what is the thank size and what do you feed him?

(sarcasm)

aight really great job Moon!


----------



## Yanfloist

hope to see your fish at 20" plus one day!


----------



## piranhadaddy

wow. that is an awesome fish. all the serra lovers say that pygos are boring pussies. but i eventually had a large natt in a 60gal tank solo and she was awesome. ate like a champ, swam all day long from one end of the tank to another, and always looked flawless. it was really cool.

keep it up....it looks great!


----------



## Death in #'s

flawless piraya looks so dam sexy
lone pygo keepers rock


----------



## Piranha_man

That is an absolutely gorgeous piraya!


----------



## the_w8

Absolutely gorgeous piraya. Awesome flammage on him!


----------



## His Majesty

absolutly gorgeous fish. great colours. he looks so badass


----------



## Moondemon

Thanks everyone for the great comments.
The fish is getting pretty thick...while keeping his great coloration !


----------



## leg89

any updated pic? cant get enough


----------



## Genin

Great looking solo pygo. I have owned a solo pygo in the past and have one currenty. There's nothing wrong with keeping a pygo solo, especially when they are beautiful like that!


----------



## Trigga

hey man the third pic from the top is now my wallpaper...i hope thats cool.


----------



## Pit_man

Freaking awsome colors







I love that fish man


----------



## Moondemon

Trigga said:


> Great looking solo pygo. I have owned a solo pygo in the past and have one currenty. There's nothing wrong with keeping a pygo solo, especially when they are beautiful like that!


Yeah.. I wouldn't want to risk anything by putting another fish in there. 
He rules his tank.. i don't think that many other fishes would last a long time with him.. he's very territorial. He gives me a hard time when i clean the windows...i got to be carefull.


----------



## Moondemon

leg89 said:


> any updated pic? cant get enough


Here you go.. a little feeding video i just shot !Enjoy !


----------



## Ibanez247

DAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! As said 100 times very nice color.


----------



## Trigga

I told crazy Jon I would bump it so he could see it bump


----------



## xeloR

Amazing! How was his temperament around the 3-4" mark? Mine both are pretty skittish and don't eat a whole lot- 1 shrimp split into fours every night or so, they have taken bits of silver sides but absolutely no luck with pellets- Ive had them for about 2 months now


----------



## fury

speechless


----------



## the_w8

daaaammmnnnn too impressive


----------



## James Bond

looks fat and happy good work.


----------



## PygoLover

most beautifull flamed and coloured piraya mate. congratulation.
Tommy


----------



## Soul Assassin

amazing piraya MD, love the vid, I like the drift wood but it looks like there are some sharp edges on some of the more horizontal branches, I would cut them down or dull them somehow, you dont want that beauty losing an eye. Even remember someone on this site posting that his rhom killed itself on sharp decoration.

cheers


----------



## Ja'eh

Moon I can safely say that is the sweetest looking piraya I have seen at that size, no wonder you want to keep it solo.


----------



## Moondemon

Thanks again for all those great comments guys !!!
I've now had the fish for over a year and it mesures about 9'' TL. He's getting a lot more active when i'm in front of the tank. He's starting to chase my finger (that makes him the first pygo i've had that did this). I'll try to find some pictures of when i got him and some new ones to show the size difference in the 12 months he's been in my tanks.



Soul Assassin said:


> amazing piraya MD, love the vid, I like the drift wood but it looks like there are some sharp edges on some of the more horizontal branches, I would cut them down or dull them somehow, you dont want that beauty losing an eye. Even remember someone on this site posting that his rhom killed itself on sharp decoration.
> 
> cheers


Thanks for that comment. 
I've change one the pieces of drift wood (the one on the left of the tank) for a smaller one with no sharp edges. This gives the fish more room the swim as the other one took too many swimming space.


----------



## Trigga

Did he always look that brilliant or was it just after you began keeping it solo


----------



## Moondemon

mtuttle02 said:


> Did he always look that brilliant or was it just after you began keeping it solo


All 5 pirayas i had looked great, but this one had the best looking flames and showed a mix of yellow and orange, as the other ones had more orange and less yellow... He was also the most agressive/dominant of the gang.


----------



## ICEE

the best piraya i have ever seen, amazing job man


----------



## notaverage

Man..that boy eats a LOT!!
My spilo doesn't eat more then 1 giant shrimp MAYBE 2


----------



## Moondemon

Some new pictures, taken this morning. I would have loved to show you guys some pictures of when i first got this fish, but can't find any..!!??!! I'll keep searching for them on my computer...Anyways, here they are...


----------



## leg89

oh it would be nice to see some old pics of that boy! great pics by the way moon! still feeding on pellets sometimes?

mine stopped pellets when they turned 6 months.


----------



## Trigga

Your so lucky man


----------



## FEEFA

Best looking Piraya on the site. Keep up the good work MD


----------



## Moondemon

Thanks guys !



leg89 said:


> oh it would be nice to see some old pics of that boy! great pics by the way moon! still feeding on pellets sometimes?
> 
> mine stopped pellets when they turned 6 months.


Yes.. still feeding some Hikari cichlid gold pellets.. maybe once a week. 
I'm mainly giving him shrimps and tilapia fillets.
His growth has slowed down a lot since January.. I think he gained only half an inch in lenght since.


----------



## Ja'eh

What about krill? Colors really pop when you feed krill not that your guys color needs anymore poping cuz it looks awsome.


----------



## Moondemon

Ja said:


> What about krill? Colors really pop when you feed krill not that your guys color needs anymore poping cuz it looks awsome.


Never tried it. I'll pick some up next time i go to my lfs.


----------



## Ja'eh

Make sure you get the whole krill and not the choped one or else you'll have a mess to clean up.


----------



## His Majesty

great looking setup for an awesome piranha


----------



## Moondemon

Here are some new pictures of me beloved piraya.
The fish is still growing quickly and eating like a champ ! He's now around the 10'' mark and still showing some very nice colors !
He started to chase my finger a lot more often that before... and comes to the top of the tank before i feed him.

- Btw, he hit himself again a piece of driftwood the other day... you can see a scar on his jaw ..nothing serious -


----------



## starbury

Nice piraya man love the look of that guy.


----------



## bigshawn

beautifull piraya love the flames....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

lately i've been starting to look into getting a large rhom, but after seeing these pics, i'm strongly considering getting a piraya.... nice fish


----------



## Blue Flame

Nice P....I've been concidering rehoming some of my rhoms, and try one of these guys. Love the flames!


----------



## TheCableGuy

That fish looks even better in person!! 
Great job Mat!!


----------



## jamesw

That fish is amazing







, makes me want my big piraya back


----------



## leg89

great pics math! he's def becominf a monster! but now that you said he's chasing fingers and coming to the surface, you have to show us! VID TIME!!!!


----------



## Soul Assassin

leg89 said:


> great pics math! he's def becominf a monster! but now that you said he's chasing fingers and coming to the surface, you have to show us! VID TIME!!!!


I agree :nod:


----------



## Lifer374

He's looking real good MD.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## His Majesty

thanks for posting an update. hes looking awesome


----------



## ICEE

Best Piraya







thanks for the update!


----------



## Nick G

i love that fish. good pics too man!


----------



## gr8whythntr

I cant get a picture like that..Thats a great fish and camera..


----------

